# Suggestions and folders



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

The new "folder" feature in the "my shows" is useful in that it can make it easier to find all the episodes being held of a series so you can select the right one to view more easily ... however, this can be counteracted by the way it will also add to the folder any suggestions from the same series its recorded. This can manifest itself in several ways

1) program/series is recorded on an HD channel and suggestions system decides to record the SD channel at the same time (this has happened for me) and you end up watching the SD version without realizing it.

2) You only selected one episode of a series but others get recorded via suggestions (happened to me when I asked it to record a Horizon program) and you get the "odd" behaviour where you watch one program out of a folder of several but when you reach the end and delete that prog the entire folder disappears since all remaining progs were merely suggestions. Probably a minor issue but gave me a surprise when it happened and took me a little while to work out what was going on.

3) You select a series and previous series are being repeated ... just set a series link for Dr Who and when went to watch the first episode on Sunday found a folder with 3 programs as it had picked up suggestions of from last years series being repeated on BBC3 .... given the amount of repeats of some programs I dread to think what could happen (e.g. if Dave decide to have Dr Who weekend)

Is there a way to turn this off? Also, given the size of the disk the number of suggestions my TiVo is now holding is getting ridiculous (~200 programs) ... there's no way I'd ever want to look through all those - perhaps a seperate "recent suggestions" folder might help ... or in reality the simplest option might be to turn off suggestions completely - after all on my S1 the main use was as a gauge of how much free space was left on the disk by looking at the number of suggestions being held!


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

deshepherd said:


> the number of suggestions my TiVo is now holding is getting ridiculous


Yes.... I'm finding this too. I'm having to actively sort through and delete the suggestions to prevent the list becoming unmanageable. A bit of a pain but I've always got something to watch now


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Karnak said:


> Yes.... I'm finding this too. I'm having to actively sort through and delete the suggestions to prevent the list becoming unmanageable. A bit of a pain but I've always got something to watch now


I love the number of suggestions, but it almost could do with sorting them into subfolders like the main 'my shows' listings. Many are repeats of the same series so it would be easy to do?


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

I've turned Suggestions off now. They don't add enough value for me. I'd rather have the space for Recently Deleted, and not have random episodes added to my folders.

I'd probably turn them back on if there was a way to limit their number.


----------

